# A real Chihuahua weight pulling



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So the other thread inspired this. Yes Chihuahua's do pull we have one in our club that is 7lbs. She is wearing a training harness from Tablerock.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's a huge harness! What a little cutie!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! I was talking about my Chi pulling. I gotta get some pics. Chi's are great little workers if you train them to be. Gotta alot of go for such little dogs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

ok thats freaking awesome thanks for that pic. We got a pic of a pom pom pulling I think its awesome to watch the little dogs. They got some heart ill give them that


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

omg! im so getting my chi into this! she pulls like its nobodys business...awesome! thanks for the picture! thats awesome!!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

That picture is awesome Lisa! The harness is 1" wide nylon...to give you a gauge for size!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive talked to a friend who has some killer pulldogs and he is training a YORKIE for the UKC!!!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

One of the best pairs of pulling dogs I have met were a set of Small Poodles who pulled for the UKC!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

a YORKIE!?!?
man the little dogs are making a come back! HAHA

is the training harness adjustable, then? i think that's what i can see. lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

a ukc judge told me that the poodle holds the worlds record for body weight pulling. like 200x its own weight


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats awesome.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol great picture ... thats awesome


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

gonna have to show my buddy eddie this... he has a mexican hairless


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! thats a lot of weight for that little guy to pull!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol thats great! who knew a chi wieght pulling! how much can it pull?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

like 30lbs! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow i was expecting like only 15 pounds! do u know how much it wieghs!?


----------

